

The Hidden Risks of Cloud Computing - 321abc
http://lifehacker.com/5325169/the-hidden-risks-of-cloud-computing

======
321abc
There's very little discussion of the privacy risks associated not only with
cloud computing but with online services of any kind.

Most people seem only too happy to give these corporations information about
their interests, their friends, their preferences, etc.

Users think they're getting all these great services for free, but in fact the
cost of these services is information about yourself, information that will be
collected, sold, correlated, aggregated, and used in ways most people now can
not even imagine.

There needs to be more awareness and discussion of the implications.

